# Food delivery drivers with Service Dogs



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people’s homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your disappointment. Hopefully you'll get some good advice on here. Are you a US military veteran?


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

U.S. Navy


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Sounds a bit double standard to me. We are supposed to accommodate service dogs for riders even if the driver is allergic and employers are also supposed to accommodate employees per the ADA. Idk how anyone would know you have a dog in the car unless they’re walking to your car to get their food. I would imagine most customers wouldn’t care. And those that do are just looking for a freebie


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Honored to meet you. Your tougher and braver than me lol. Just a lowly cook here. Mostly dry land.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh no sir, I was tagging a member named Seal Team 5...I think he may have been in the Navy. I'm a civvy.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Because he is a Service Dog I have to keep him cleaner than a pet, and as such have to pay $115 a month to have my car detailed but that's not enough I guess. I was really hopeful thinking I found a easy job I could handle. I true;y wish I was able to drive people but a a rape victim I do n0t feel safe with strange men in my car.



MadTownUberD said:


> Oh no sir, I was tagging a member named Seal Team 5...I think he may have been in the Navy. I'm a civvy.


Still honored to meet you ;-)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Sounds a bit double standard to me. We are supposed to accommodate service dogs for riders even if the driver is allergic and employers are also supposed to accommodate employees per the ADA. Idk how anyone would know you have a dog in the car unless they're walking to your car to get their food. I would imagine most customers wouldn't care. And those that do are just looking for a freebie


It's not a double standard there is no standard as it sounds at this is not an service dog its and emotional support dog

A service dog should not be apart from the owner, and the fact that the owner does not need a dog to deliver to the door, but leaves the dog in the car when going into a building and or restaurant doesnt sound like a legit service dog to me.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


That seems so counter-intuitive. Same cars are hauling service dogs on demand. What's good for the goose should be good for the gander.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I call B.S.

Uber just settled an ADA lawsuit over service animals where they DID admit fault (many settlements say no fault is admitted to). They can be stupid, but not THAT stupid.

If the animal is a service animal, you can bring it, but, when delivering food, you might have to secure the food in the trunk to keep it separate from the dog.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> U.S. Navy


Unless You were a SEAL or EOD, how do you have such severe PTSD that you need a service dog for as a Navy guy? Question coming from love as an Infantrymen with the 101st Airborne Division during the 2008 Afghanistan surge, arguably the bloodiest year in Afghanistan, 2010 deployment and no service dog needed to wrestle my demons.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


I'm not sure you got correct info. You may want to talk to an attorney. There is an article on web about a driver who is suing Uber under ADA.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless You were a SEAL or EOD, how do you have such severe PTSD that you need a service dog for as a Navy guy?





EdwardMH said:


> I true;y wish I was able to drive people but a a rape victim I do n0t feel safe with strange men in my car.


I must say ever since they made me a mod I've been paying extra close attention to details in posts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> It's not a double standard there is no standard as it sounds at this is not an service dog its and emotional support dog


From reading this thread I must agree with you that this is a comfort/emotional support dog and not a service animal trained to assist a person with a specific disability(ies).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I must say ever since they made me a mod I've been paying extra close attention to details in posts.


Fair enough, I didn't read far enough into the thread to see that. I saw the first 3 exchanges and posted the question. You brought up military service, he mentions navy so I assume it was service related PTSD.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> From reading this thread I must agree with you that this is a comfort/emotional support dog and not a service animal trained to assist a person with a specific disability(ies).


In light of the information that the PTSD is from a rape/assault, it is possible that a Service Animal is legitimate for PTSD. It's easier to get for a Combat Soldier with PTSD to get one approved but civilians can get a real service animal for PTSD for extreme circumstances.



UberBeemer said:


> That seems so counter-intuitive. Same cars are hauling service dogs on demand. What's good for the goose should be good for the gander.


Its the whole transporting dogs with food present. I believe even service dogs aren't allowed in the kitchen of a restaurant.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Its the whole transporting dogs with food present. I believe even service dogs aren't allowed in the kitchen of a restaurant.


But if the food is packaged up, which it usually is? In a bag, box, etc. Delivery should be different from food prep.

But it's all a moot point. If the company doesn't want its drivers to have animals when delivering food, that's all there is to it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> But if the food is packaged up, which it usually is? In a bag, box, etc. Delivery should be different from food prep.
> 
> But it's all a moot point. If the company doesn't want its drivers to have animals when delivering food, that's all there is to it.


I mean, how packaged up? Eats can be something from McDonalds and the food is just loosely placed in the bag and the bag may not necessarily seal up. Overall I think it's taking the precaution of hygiene to the lowest common denominator. Your handling food that may come packaged in a variety of manner.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

An employer has to make reasonable accommodations for someone with a service dog and again I dont believe this is a valid service dog and is an emotional support animal and anything involving food for someone with a real service dog imo is not reasonable


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Contact these guys, see if you have a case:

https://www.hallansley.com/Employment-Law/Disability-Discrimination.shtml

I don't understand why you told anyone about the dog. If you're off one platform just do the others and keep the dog a secret.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

This does sound like bs. It sounds like someone doesn’t know what they’re talking about. 

As a customer, I would love for you and your service animal to deliver my food. In fact, it would make me happy. I bet your pup is cleaner than some of the humans making the food.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Fair enough, I didn't read far enough into the thread to see that. I saw the first 3 exchanges and posted the question. You brought up military service, he mentions navy so I assume it was service related PTSD.
> 
> In light of the information that the PTSD is from a rape/assault, it is possible that a Service Animal is legitimate for PTSD. It's easier to get for a Combat Soldier with PTSD to get one approved but civilians can get a real service animal for PTSD for extreme circumstances.
> 
> Its the whole transporting dogs with food present. I believe even service dogs aren't allowed in the kitchen of a restaurant.


Perhaps not, but the food is bagged before it enters the car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Fair enough, I didn't read far enough into the thread to see that. I saw the first 3 exchanges and posted the question. You brought up military service, he mentions navy so I assume it was service related PTSD.
> 
> In light of the information that the PTSD is from a rape/assault, it is possible that a Service Animal is legitimate for PTSD. It's easier to get for a Combat Soldier with PTSD to get one approved but civilians can get a real service animal for PTSD for extreme circumstances.
> 
> Its the whole transporting dogs with food present. I believe even service dogs aren't allowed in the kitchen of a restaurant.


No, but they're allowed in the dining area. UberEats drivers aren't preparing food, and it's in closed bags.



Kodyhead said:


> An employer has to make reasonable accommodations for someone with a service dog and again I dont believe this is a valid service dog and is an emotional support animal and anything involving food for someone with a real service dog imo is not reasonable


It's about the training. Service Animals are highly trained and constantly tested along the way for temperment. Emotional Support animals are pets that the disabled owner is particularly attached to and benefits from having the relationship.

If the dog is an ESA, it's only covered by law for housing and plane rides. Service Animals are allowed almost everywhere, with a few exceptions. Food prep areas, surgery theaters... Like that. They are allowed in pre-op and recovery, though.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


If I were you I would fight it. Find out what your rights are to work.

for you my biggest worry would be leaving my dog in the car with all these crazy people they are superheroes and breaking your windows to let your dog out of the car.

A company has to make special accomodations for your situation just like an Uber driver is required to drive someone with a service dog regardless of their own allergies or legit fear of animals.

Keep the dog in the back keep the food in the front. Buy one of those big laundry bags to keep the food in that way the food can not get exposed to dog hair. Double the bag, keep one in the car and another one inside for the food.









No one dies from dog hair. All they need is a benadryl if they get the sniffles.

I used to love those bags, they are great for moving too I used to find them in local stores where I used to live but I don't see them in this area I live now. they used to cost $1 to $1.29 depending on the size and the store. Walmart wants $8 for 2.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


What you need to do is go back have them give you the policy that you can not deliver food with the dog in your car and hire a lawyer.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Well the law says reasonable accommodations not they have to make accommodation, even a small dog I dont think is reasonable as it will probably take up one of the seats and if you plant to drive with the dog on your lap or on the floor brings up safety issues. 

It's not fair to the restaurant either as most customers probably dont know it's a eats doordash etc driver and dont want a reputation that they have employees who are allowed to bring a dog into a restaurant while working. Would you want to eat in a restaurant of you suspect dogs are roaming around in the kitchen? Even service dogs are only allowed in the public areas only.

I would love to hear if this is a real service dog or if it's another person confused with terminology and calls an ESA a service dog. 

But if the op Is not bringing in the dog to the restaurant to pick up food or delivering to the door i suspect it's an ESA.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


Is this a legitimate covered by ADA law trained to perform a specific task Service Animal or an "emotional support" animal.

If the former contact the ACLU and inform them you need help with a discrimination lawsuit. 
If the latter... WTF were you thinking letting them know


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Get a truck driving job? You can bring the dog and also get paid actual real money


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


How did they find out about the dog? It seems like it will be very easy to continue on by just saying.. oh.. ok fine.. I wont bring him anymore. And just bring him anyway. Who is going to know?

I have my dog in the car all the time outside of rideshare hours and there are occasional dog hairs around my car. I vacuum it after I have him in the car but it can never be perfect. And we are forced to allow service animals into our cars as regular uber drivers.. Who is to say a random hair came from your dog while driving the delivery? It could have come from the hair being in your car prior to the delivery and wind kicking it up. Get some window tints that the dog isn't super easily visible and continue on as if the situation never happened and take your dog in the car anywhere you want. What's the worst that can happen? You get banned from the service?

If Uber really cared about hairs getting in the food or any allergies or related issues, we would all have to have sterilized cars and special check ups.. I mean the thought of it is just ridiculous.

Also, thank you for your service and I'm sorry about your PTSD and hard times. Keep on keepin on and you don't need to answer to or prove yourself to anybody on here.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> It's not a double standard there is no standard as it sounds at this is not an service dog its and emotional support dog
> 
> A service dog should not be apart from the owner, and the fact that the owner does not need a dog to deliver to the door, but leaves the dog in the car when going into a building and or restaurant doesnt sound like a legit service dog to me.


It is a certified with Dr. prescription Service Dog not an ESA, for PTSD (Social Anxiety issues, and assistance getting up if I fall) needed most in inclosed spaces where I could feel trapped, ie. restaurant, shopping, public restrooms, etc.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless You were a SEAL or EOD, how do you have such severe PTSD that you need a service dog for as a Navy guy? Question coming from love as an Infantrymen with the 101st Airborne Division during the 2008 Afghanistan surge, arguably the bloodiest year in Afghanistan, 2010 deployment and no service dog needed to wrestle my demons.


Thank you for your service and sacrifice, I am service connected, not combat related due to a violent rape at knifepoint. Though I sure it was nowhere near as traumatic as what you endured. (Sadly I was not as strong as you to handle the "Demons" and for that I am ashamed).



fortyTwo said:


> How did they find out about the dog? It seems like it will be very easy to continue on by just saying.. oh.. ok fine.. I wont bring him anymore. And just bring him anyway. Who is going to know?
> 
> I have my dog in the car all the time outside of rideshare hours and there are occasional dog hairs around my car. I vacuum it after I have him in the car but it can never be perfect. And we are forced to allow service animals into our cars as regular uber drivers.. Who is to say a random hair came from your dog while driving the delivery? It could have come from the hair being in your car prior to the delivery and wind kicking it up. Get some window tints that the dog isn't super easily visible and continue on as if the situation never happened and take your dog in the car anywhere you want. What's the worst that can happen? You get banned from the service?
> 
> ...


I asked Lightning Delivery what their policy was regarding SD and was told they asked UberEats, and Grubhub and was refused.



steveK2016 said:


> Fair enough, I didn't read far enough into the thread to see that. I saw the first 3 exchanges and posted the question. You brought up military service, he mentions navy so I assume it was service related PTSD.
> 
> In light of the information that the PTSD is from a rape/assault, it is possible that a Service Animal is legitimate for PTSD. It's easier to get for a Combat Soldier with PTSD to get one approved but civilians can get a real service animal for PTSD for extreme circumstances.
> 
> ...


(Neither is the Dlivery person, why would anyone delivering need to go into the kitchen? I thought they just pick food up at register...?)


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> I asked Lightning Delivery what their policy was regarding SD and was to,d they asked UberEats, and Grubhub and was refused.


So why not just say oh ok.. no problem.. i wont bring my dog anymore.. and just do it anyway? noone will know if the dog stays in your car.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Contact these guys, see if you have a case:
> 
> https://www.hallansley.com/Employment-Law/Disability-Discrimination.shtml
> 
> I don't understand why you told anyone about the dog. If you're off one platform just do the others and keep the dog a secret.


I wish I hadn't and will not do so again for the other two delivering services I applied for.



RoWode12 said:


> This does sound like bs. It sounds like someone doesn't know what they're talking about.
> 
> As a customer, I would love for you and your service animal to deliver my food. In fact, it would make me happy. I bet your pup is cleaner than some of the humans making the food.


Constantly cleaned, flea treatment, brushed, can not have even a slightly dirty Service Dog in public... at least you shouldn't if your a responsible handler.



Lee239 said:


> If I were you I would fight it. Find out what your rights are to work.
> 
> for you my biggest worry would be leaving my dog in the car with all these crazy people they are superheroes and breaking your windows to let your dog out of the car.
> 
> ...


The only time I would leave him in th car is upon delivery to the persons door.

This was the reply email from Lightning Deliveries
"
Hello Edward,

Sorry it took so long for us to get back to you we had to wait to hear back from multiple people. Unfortunately after speaking with Uber, Grubhub, the Health Department and doing online research we will be unable to accommodate you with the use of a service dog as a contract delivery driver.

Though you are able to take the dog into the restaurants to pick up the food as they are public place, the main issue is that that you are traveling with the food in an enclosed space that is not monitored. The other issue is that people houses are not public property, and we do have some customers that have animal allergies, not delivering to these customers would be loss of business to us.

We wish you all the best and hope you are able to find something that can fit your situation. "

What bugs me is the drivers are also not monitored so who's to say the driver did not mess with the food or get their hair on it?


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Well the law says reasonable accommodations not they have to make accommodation, even a small dog I dont think is reasonable as it will probably take up one of the seats and if you plant to drive with the dog on your lap or on the floor brings up safety issues.
> 
> It's not fair to the restaurant either as most customers probably dont know it's a eats doordash etc driver and dont want a reputation that they have employees who are allowed to bring a dog into a restaurant while working. Would you want to eat in a restaurant of you suspect dogs are roaming around in the kitchen? Even service dogs are only allowed in the public areas only.
> 
> ...


How the heck did this get focused on something as Stupid as dogs in the kitchen when it is in no way allowed or plausible?



SuzeCB said:


> No, but they're allowed in the dining area. UberEats drivers aren't preparing food, and it's in closed bags.
> 
> It's about the training. Service Animals are highly trained and constantly tested along the way for temperment. Emotional Support animals are pets that the disabled owner is particularly attached to and benefits from having the relationship.
> 
> If the dog is an ESA, it's only covered by law for housing and plane rides. Service Animals are allowed almost everywhere, with a few exceptions. Food prep areas, surgery theaters... Like that. They are allowed in pre-op and recovery, though.


Absolutely correct. Smokey is now 6 years old and we still almost daily refresh and train in some form or another.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> I wish I hadn't and will not do so again for the other two delivering services I applied for.
> 
> Constantly cleaned, flea treatment, brushed, can not have even a slightly dirty Service Dog in public... at least you shouldn't if your a responsible handler.
> 
> ...


Lol who's watching these other drivers if they have a filthy, pet hair-filled vehicle? Who's watching the drivers if they decide to eat some of the food or do something horrific to tamper with it? No one.

Like I said-I'd be happy to have you deliver my food as a customer.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'd be more worried about the disgruntled burger flipper at McDonald's putting "extra special sauce" on my burger than I would be about the driver having a Service Dog in the car...

OP (and the rest of you Deplorables): thank you for your service to this country. Your sacrifices are appreciated.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> The only time I would leave him in th car is upon delivery to the persons door.


I'm still a little confused and need clarification. Does the dog stay in the car the ENTIRE time? Or do you need him to come into the restaurant? If it's the entire time.. I see ZERO issues personally.. and slim to no chance of anyone finding out and the responses regarding dog hair in the car are just stupid and illogical. If the dog has to come into the restaurant.. you're going to run into problems with restaurant owners mentioning it to the delivery app at some point.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> I'm still a little confused and need clarification. Does the dog stay in the car the ENTIRE time? Or do you need him to come into the restaurant? If it's the entire time.. I see ZERO issues personally.. and slim to no chance of anyone finding out and the responses regarding dog hair in the car are just stupid and illogical. If the dog has to come into the restaurant.. you're going to run into problems with restaurant owners mentioning it to the delivery app at some point.


He would accompany me to the restaurant but not the delivery door location.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


Call A.D.A. & A.C.L.U. AND SUE SUE SUE !


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> He would accompany me to the restaurant but not the delivery door location.


the language still feels a bit unclear. he stays in the car while u go into the restaurant or he has to go in? And if you say that he goes into the actual restaurant, can you not do that and keep him in the car and be okay? or is that non negotiable

I don't know much about this service dog stuff but i imagine if you can go up to a door or into an apt building without the dog, you could go into the restaurant without it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fortyTwo said:


> the language still feels a bit unclear. he stays in the car while u go into the restaurant or he has to go in? And if you say that he goes into the actual restaurant, can you not do that and keep him in the car and be okay? or is that non negotiable
> 
> I don't know much about this service dog stuff but i imagine if you can go up to a door or into an apt building without the dog, you could go into the restaurant without it.


But the Resturant MUST accept the dog.
Perhaps they will speed order.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> But the Resturant MUST accept the dog.
> Perhaps they will speed order.


I'm not going to disagree with that but it's more of an uphill battle to proceed that way. For now I think clarification is necessary. If the dog can stay in the car the entire time.. no issues. If it has to come into the restaurant.. then its a pickle.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> the language still feels a bit unclear. he stays in the car while u go into the restaurant or he has to go in? And if you say that he goes into the actual restaurant, can you not do that and keep him in the car and be okay? or is that non negotiable
> 
> I don't know much about this service dog stuff but i imagine if you can go up to a door or into an apt building without the dog, you could go into the restaurant without it.


Going up to a apt or home door I am outside, going into a restaurant it is enclosed and noisy and distracting (I have hyper vigilance) I could feel trapped and overwhelmed.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> How the heck did this get focused on something as Stupid as dogs in the kitchen when it is in no way allowed or plausible?
> 
> Absolutely correct. Smokey is now 6 years old and we still almost daily refresh and train in some form or another.


In my experience, something almost every dog enjoys thoroughly! Exercise the brain and please and bond with their person all at the same time. 

I'm sorry they found the way they did. Will you be pursuing it further? Realistically speaking, there's no reason you couldn't put the food in the trunk.

And your market makes drivers go into the buildings? You can't have them come to the outer door, at least?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fortyTwo said:


> I'm not going to disagree with that but it's more of an uphill battle to proceed that way. For now I think clarification is necessary. If the dog can stay in the car the entire time.. no issues. If it has to come into the restaurant.. then its a pickle.


Name the Resturaunt in the Lawsuit.
Hire a good P.R. oriented attorney.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

I just received my Grubhub bag and hat today and now have UberEATS active but have not tried either yet, I am beginning to think it will be more stress than nessary, I really hoped delivering food would be easier than trying to take people places.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> Going up to a apt or home door I am outside, going into a restaurant it is enclosed and noisy and distracting (I have hyper vigilance) I could feel trapped and overwhelmed.


Then I misunderstood from the start. I don't think you could proceed without issue. I think you may have a case but in an under the radar situation you'd end up getting flagged and it would become an issue.



EdwardMH said:


> I just received my Grubhub bag and hat today and now have UberEATS active but have not tried either yet, I am beginning to think it will be more stress than nessary, I really hoped delivering food would be easier than trying to take people places.


 worth a shot buddy. and of course there's the lawyer aspect if you have trouble. may be worth it anyway


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

EdwardMH said:


> How the heck did this get focused on something as Stupid as dogs in the kitchen when it is in no way allowed or plausible?
> 
> Absolutely correct. Smokey is now 6 years old and we still almost daily refresh and train in some form or another.


Like I said the employer has to make reasonable accommodations for someone that is working for them to work, in dont see how uber or any of the other apps can make a reasonable accommodation for you.

And again if you are separating yourself from the dog to deliver to the door, i dont think a doctor who prescribed a dog to you would recommend that as it should be with you at all times in public places



tohunt4me said:


> But the Resturant MUST accept the dog.
> Perhaps they will speed order.


As customer or independent contractor/employee? I think there is a difference



tohunt4me said:


> Name the Resturaunt in the Lawsuit.
> Hire a good P.R. oriented attorney.


Ask a lawyer, best case scenario they settle for a nice check lol I am curious though what a lawyer would say


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Like I said the employer has to make reasonable accommodations for someone that is working for them to work, in dont see how uber or any of the other apps can make a reasonable accommodation for you.
> 
> And again if you are separating yourself from the dog to deliver to the door, i dont think a doctor who prescribed a dog to you would recommend that as it should be with you at all times in public places
> 
> ...


When and where the dog needs to be with its handler is between the dog, the handler, and the handler's doctor, and is none of anyone else's business, as it boils down to the nature and extremity of the handler's disability.

The law is that any public place, with very few exceptions, has to accomodate. The reason the law is so broad is because the handler doesn't have to defend him/herself by divulging intimate medical issues.

I can understand Uber saying the dog can't go into people's private houses. But then they can get their butts off the couch and come to the door, right? Kinda like the pizza guy would make them do? Especially when the car may not be legally parked.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

fortyTwo said:


> If the dog can stay in the car the entire time.. no issues. If it has to come into the restaurant.. then its a pickle.


If the dog goes into Korean restaurants it comes served with a side of pickles


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> When and where the dog needs to be with its handler is between the dog, the handler, and the handler's doctor, and is none of anyone else's business, as it boils down to the nature and extremity of the handler's disability.
> 
> The law is that any public place, with very few exceptions, has to accomodate. The reason the law is so broad is because the handler doesn't have to defend him/herself by divulging intimate medical issues.
> 
> I can understand Uber saying the dog can't go into people's private houses. But then they can get their butts off the couch and come to the door, right? Kinda like the pizza guy would make them do? Especially when the car may not be legally parked.


You dont get to pick and choose when and where you have a disability, and if you need a service dog, which the whole purpose is to train a specific task for 24 hour help, you dont get to choose when and where you can use the service dog, isn't that the point of a service dog or are there part time service dogs?


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people's homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect.


Not making light of your condition but if you don't feel safe dealing with people, maybe this not a good line of work for you.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Like I said the employer has to make reasonable accommodations for someone that is working for them to work, in dont see how uber or any of the other apps can make a reasonable accommodation for you.
> 
> And again if you are separating yourself from the dog to deliver to the door, i dont think a doctor who prescribed a dog to you would recommend that as it should be with you at all times in public places
> 
> ...


Not the sue happy type.



wontgetfooledagain said:


> Not making light of your condition but if you don't feel safe dealing with people, maybe this not a good line of work for you.


It is currently just a thought, my friend drives for Lyft and Uber and I envy the money she makes but I also know I could not have strangers in my car, thought Food Deliveries would be easier to try, Oh well I at least have my wood shop to try and learn to make a few bucks with.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> You dont get to pick and choose when and where you have a disability, and if you need a service dog, which the whole purpose is to train a specific task for 24 hour help, you dont get to choose when and where you can use the service dog, isn't that the point of a service dog or are there part time service dogs?


You're partly right. But it depends on the exact nature of the disability. The dogs are trained for the ability to use them around-the-clock, but the person doesn't necessarily need them every second of every day. It depends on the disability . Again, that is a matter between the Handler, the dog, and the handlers Dr. It's not anybody else's business.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Not making light of your condition but if you don't feel safe dealing with people, maybe this not a good line of work for you.


In my case there is a HUGE difference between being in a enclosed room, car, restroom and and meeting someone on a doorstep with me outside as far as my stress conditions are concerned.


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

1) Sounds like you might have a case for discrimination.
2) Do they have to know you're driving with a dog (how did they find out)?
3) I might have misunderstood, but you stated UberEats' policy was referenced in relation to not having service animals in vehicles; I just got yet another email from Uber this morning about accepting riders with service animals, and you might want to refer to that (which includes how discriminating against these riders can negatively affect the community) if UberEats' policies are referenced against you.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> In my case there is a HUGE difference between being in a enclosed room, car, restroom and and meeting someone on a doorstep with me outside as far as my stress conditions are concerned.


Like I said, this job is not for you.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Like I said, this job is not for you.


I assume your meaning on the food pickup side? Aren't you right by the exit waiting for the food? Or do you have to go in and find a table to wait for food? Can't you wait outside an ask them to let you know when the food is ready?


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I have to assume you don't go inside any buildings EVER for delivery in those parts.. no office buildings, hotels, or apartment buildings?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> I have to assume you don't go inside any buildings EVER for delivery in those parts.. no office buildings, hotels, or apartment buildings?


Restaurants, office buildings, hotels and apartment buildings wouldn't be his problem. Private homes would be.

Service Animals are allowed on almost any area considered to be public, reasonably accessible to the public, or "common area" of multiple dwelling units, like an apartment building or complex (so long as you have a legitimate reason for being there, which food delivery is).

It's really only the single-family homes that could really present the problem. I mean, anyone can complain about anything at any time, and we all know how Uber responds, but the only one that would have any real, legal standing would be the person in a single-family home.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Restaurants, office buildings, hotels and apartment buildings wouldn't be his problem. Private homes would be.
> 
> Service Animals are allowed on almost any area considered to be public, reasonably accessible to the public, or "common area" of multiple dwelling units, like an apartment building or complex (so long as you have a legitimate reason for being there, which food delivery is).
> 
> It's really only the single-family homes that could really present the problem. I mean, anyone can complain about anything at any time, and we all know how Uber responds, but the only one that would have any real, legal standing would be the person in a single-family home.


He said the pup stays in the car while he goes to the door for delivery. But also that the pup had to go with him for any times when he goes indoors. So he must only deliver to single family homes or something.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Have not started delivering yet, not sure what to expect.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Contact these guys, see if you have a case:
> 
> https://www.hallansley.com/Employment-Law/Disability-Discrimination.shtml
> 
> I don't understand why you told anyone about the dog. If you're off one platform just do the others and keep the dog a secret.


So just lie and make it harder for legitimate service animal owners? That's some pretty shitty advice.

Unless the State laws clarify that an emotional support animal is entitled to the same protections as a service animal then OP is basically SOL. If you delivery platform doesn't allow it lying is a solution how? One person sees the dog and you're still just as deactivated.

Hows this. Don't drive for a crappy platform. Find some restaurants that need a driver and are cool with the emotional support animal (maybe a veteran owned business??).


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

I am sorry but now I am irritated.
What part of he is a “legitimate” with a Doctors Perscription that was THEIR idea not mine trained SERVICE DOG, he is trained to alert me to anxiety attack BEFORE they become panic attacks, counter balance (due to the meds giving me balance issues), and helping me get up off the floor if I fall due to the avascular necrosis in my hips (which will be solved I hope once the VA gets me a hip replacement) It has been 4 years since I have had an attack bad enough to run into traffic away from something that’s not there, or to be found crawling across a store floor in terror screaming “Get him away” over and over. I have finally gotten to where I do not need more than 1 medication instead of 4-6, I can go shopping ANYTIME I want instead of waiting until 3:00 in the morning to go to Walmart for food so I don’t deal with the fear of people, I finally mostly enjoy eating in a restaurant like a normal person instead of fearfully watching where everyone is or going (hyper vigilant) or being so drugged up that I am a zombie with no feelings or connection to what’s around me or ordering takeout and having to reheat it at home, I still can not enter a public restroom with out fear or holding my breath if someone else enters, freezing and praying they don’t find me, I still can not fill my gas tank with out holding a container of mints to my face to mask the smell because if I don’t I have flashbacks to the smell of my rapist, I still can not feel safe alone with men I don’t know. I push my self every now and then and try leaving Smokey at home and go out to see if I am better it has NEVER ended well but I TRY! I would much rather have a loving pet than NEED a Service Dog. Not every disability is visible not everyone is the same, I was left raped, beaten and alone in a bathroom stall for 3 hours feeling I would die, then hoping I would. I have come a long way and still improving and trying to improve more, I have not worked in many years and I am bored to tears with the repetitive nature of my life, I flop from one hobby to another desperately seeking something to fill my days only to end up bored.

I came here with a simple question at the beginning because I had hope of a slight income and means around boredom that I was willing to TRY and push forward again in small steps again and test my limits that allowed me to work if I felt I could or not work if I choose and not worry about being fired.

“Well I am a bit sad, I thought I finally found a sort of job I could handle delivering food for Ubereats, Grubhub or Lightning Deliveries. Sadly once Lightning Deliveries found I had a Service Dog I was informed that they checked with Management, and with Grubhub and Ubereats policies and found that while Service dogs are allowed in restaurants they are not allowed at people’s homes (I did explain he would not be leaving the car on deliveries) and since some folks have animal allergies they can not use me because they would lose customers, and animals can not be in the same car as the food as there was no way to monitor them if to prove if they did or did not get into the food or got hair in it (My dog is in the back a seat row away from the front where the food would be). Drats I was so hopeful I could earn an extra $500-$800 a month. Any other folks With Service dogs refused the right to deliver food? With my PTSD I do not feel safe delivering people to destinations I thought food delivery would be perfect”.

and I either get told to sue (not an option) or arm chair doctors and psychiatrists telling me I am faking, or don’t need a SD or my SD is an ESA I think it’s time this thread is closed I am sorry I reached out for assistance in what I hoped was a community of knowledge and support instead I find stress and conflict. I am sorry to waste your time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> I am sorry but now I am irritated.
> What part of he is a "legitimate" with a Doctors Perscription that was THEIR idea not mine trained SERVICE DOG, he is trained to alert me to anxiety attack BEFORE they become panic attacks, counter balance (due to the meds giving me balance issues), and helping me get up off the floor if I fall due to the avascular necrosis in my hips (which will be solved I hope once the VA gets me a hip replacement) It has been 4 years since I have had an attack bad enough to run into traffic away from something that's not there, or to be found crawling across a store floor in terror screaming "Get him away" over and over. I have finally gotten to where I do not need more than 1 medication instead of 4-6, I can go shopping ANYTIME I want instead of waiting until 3:00 in the morning to go to Walmart for food so I don't deal with the fear of people, I finally mostly enjoy eating in a restaurant like a normal person instead of fearfully watching where everyone is or going (hyper vigilant) or being so drugged up that I am a zombie with no feelings or connection to what's around me or ordering takeout and having to reheat it at home, I still can not enter a public restroom with out fear or holding my breath if someone else enters, freezing and praying they don't find me, I still can not fill my gas tank with out holding a container of mints to my face to mask the smell because if I don't I have flashbacks to the smell of my rapist, I still can not feel safe alone with men I don't know. I push my self every now and then and try leaving Smokey at home and go out to see if I am better it has NEVER ended well but I TRY! I would much rather have a loving pet than NEED a Service Dog. Not every disability is visible not everyone is the same, I was left raped, beaten and alone in a bathroom stall for 3 hours feeling I would die, then hoping I would. I have come a long way and still improving and trying to improve more, I have not worked in many years and I am bored to tears with the repetitive nature of my life, I flop from one hobby to another desperately seeking something to fill my days only to end up bored.
> 
> I came here with a simple question at the beginning because I had hope of a slight income and means around boredom that I was willing to TRY and push forward again in small steps again and test my limits that allowed me to work if I felt I could or not work if I choose and not worry about being fired.
> ...


People read "anxiety" and sorta stop. Their brains decide ESA, and they don't want their opinions challenged by facts to the contrary.

That's their disability. Don't take it personally.

And allergies are not a valid reason for not accommodating your dog. It's specifically spelled out in the ADA.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

I don’t like that I spilled out so many details I got frustrated.


----------

